# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Live rock for me...

## Mez

Just thought i'd say i picked me some live rock up today! :Smug: 
Only 3lb, two 4 or 5 inch peices, lots of hidey holes ect.
One of them is COVERED in purple coraline algae, the other has purple (coraline), green (looks like coraline, but is green), and even a tiny bit of orange algae on..lots of green on the latter peice..
Just thought i'd announce this - can't afford a lot of LR at the moment so will be adding them slowly..and in small amounts...
Have a good day!
James[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

that is good news james.. i know that it is ex.. but u need it for your moray to hide.. keep it up.. btw, if u want to keep corals.. dun forget that some of them come with LR.. so, u might want to go easy on LR..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Mez

Kelvin..any corals that come with it..i will keep..but i dun intend on going out and buying corals..
Ya, is ex, but is also good for the tank right?..
Also, my moray has made himself a lair already..but is keen to &amp;quot;explore&amp;quot; the LR..funny to see..
I will be adding more live rock weekly..when i get money..probably 2lb per week.
How much LR should i eventually get?
Tks, 
James :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

james,
i can't tell how much LR is required.. coz some pieces are heavier than the rest and comes in odd shapes.. u need to go for those that enables u to build up a mini reef.. coz some pieces are very small and if i give u a number like for example, total of 10 lbs, then if u purchase just 10 small fistful pieces of 1 lb each, u will realise that u can hardly have any reef... get what i mean?? but LR does help in your filtration... so, no harm having a bit more..
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Mez

Kelvin, i meant how many lbs is required? coz i know i need a few bigger peices for the bottom, then medium sized peices for the middle, then small peices for the top..
Yeah, also helps with filtration..so i think it is worth the money..
Tks
Jame :Smile:

----------


## wangzx

Hi Maz, just 'kepoh' a bit to ans this Q. 
By ratio 
1 lb of LR : 1 US Gal water

....Rgds

----------


## Mez

1lb of LR per US gallon..my tank is 30 US gallon..so thats 24 uk gallon...so i want 24 lb of LR right?
Man..this is gunna cost a lot..
Tks, 
James

----------


## wangzx

Min. you will need is 24 lbs. But this is still up to the tank setup. If your tank has a good bio-filteration system, you will not need so much LR. Anyway, 24lbs of LR cost less than $60 which I think is worth to invest......Rgds

----------


## BFG

Wangzx, Mez reside in UK. :Smile:

----------


## Marlin

Hi Mez,

- Could you please advised me where I can get the Live Rocks in Singapore ? Did you get it from the LFS (where) or direct from the sea (where) ? 

Thanks
Marlin

----------


## Mez

Marlin, as BGK stated i am in the UK, not singapore..
Just one thing, i would advise not taking from the wild..and im sure its very illegal!
Mez :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

pls try not to harvest from the wild.. u are speeding the destruction of the reef... [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## wangzx

Hmmm....Sorry! Guess the amt. I stated is much way out.....

----------


## kelstorm

to be honest james, i did not follow any strict guidelines on how much water to how much LR.. i just simply buys them and have a rough gauge of how the shape of the LR can fit into my tank... as such, i usually get those big pieces and place them at the bottom and moderate sizes pieces for the middle and top.. if i did recall properly.. my total weightage of LR in my 4ft tank is abt 50-80kg

----------


## Tanzy

Isn't the LR we get in the LFS also harvested from the wild? :Wink:

----------


## Spiff

tanzy,
ya lor.....no aquacultured LR here.

----------


## kelstorm

from what i know.. there is a programme to start culturing the LR.. and while what we have are harvest from the wild, but they have the licences to do so.. and they may be trained to do so.. unlike us, we simply hack the reef.. as such, i recommend getting them from the FF.. furthermore, the LR that u collected may be contaminated...[: :Smile: ]

----------


## newdamsel

Hi kel,

I'm new here all thanx to LSZ [ :Grin: ] I'm a newbie and has already started on cycling the tank. Purchased some LR, but one thing baffles me is that the auntie at the shop told me to ensure that the crabs in the LR are removed. Why is this so? I got a few in tiny winy holes.. so either i poke them to death with a needle or leave. One more thing is, do i need to bubble my tank? Read articles that say bubbles are bad for coral which is my ultimate tank setup.... thanx~! 
 :Smile:

----------


## newdamsel

Oh one more thing, sorry about that, do my LR need any lighting?? Thinking of having LR LS in my going-to-built-sump. :Razz:

----------


## kelstorm

hi newdamsel, welcome to AQ and the &amp;quot;dark side&amp;quot;.. hahha.. 

to remove the crabs, this is what i do.. i try to locate them and chase them into the cervices and using a chopstick, i impale them.. some of the aquarist here have great ideas on catching them.. i recall a topic on it.. 

*Never bubble your tank.. to create currents, use a powerhead instead*

LR in sumps are basically used for filtration purposes.. and IMO, moderate lightings will be sufficient.. such as a 36W PL light will suffice.. however, if u want to grow calcarous algae on it.. u need lots more lights than 36W and other additives...

----------


## Tanzy

Bubbles create a lot of salt spray which is a bummer to clean. Especially if it gets onto the wall behind the tank and on the lamps.

----------

